# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Virtualisation > [ubuntu] [SOLVED] VirtualBox - Keyboard not working...!!?

## hopelessone

Hi,

Just installed What to do to get Keyboard??

Did a reinstall and no response when keys pressed...please help...

Thanks..

----------


## hopelessone

Anybody got any suggestions?

I installed OSE first then uninstalled it installed PSE gave some error....uninstalled all things with virtualbox in Synaptic...reinstalled PUEL..

Whats this install guest OS tools? how to?

----------


## Fleuris

I've not really experience with virtualbox, but I know it's known for his errors. It seems to me that you should try to install Guest OS tools. Or maybe you should google this problem, and hope you'll find someone else with this problem, and maybe an solution  :Wink:

----------


## hopelessone

please help....

----------


## hopelessone

Whooooo...

What a pain in the @ss...SCIM input interfers with the keyboard caputre...works after you unclick "enable input for complex characters"....then you have to reboot !! WTF !!!
+ Compiz interferes aswell have to set settings to NONE!!

So get this... i installed VirtualBox for my wife because Korea is addicted to activeX ies4linux don't work...installed Virtual OS to find out i can't use it !!

I really don't wanna duel boot...dam windows sucks...

----------


## shusai

Here I found a solution which works for me:



```
sudo apt-get install scim-bridge-client-qt
```

Then reboot and everything should work.

----------


## Mazehero55

Somebody should sticky this, or put it in the community tutorial for VirtualBox.

Cause I was having the same problem till I found this

----------


## derelict888

> Here I found a solution which works for me:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install scim-bridge-client-qt
> ```
> 
> Then reboot and everything should work.


This worked for me, I had the same problem as thread creator.
 :Guitar:

----------


## AlanQ

I have the same problem.

Ubuntu 9.04 64bit host -- VirtualBox 3.0.8 -- Ubuntu 9.04 32bit guest

No keyboard input inside guest.
Used this forum thread to locate the solution.

A short-term solution:
Simply dropping out of the guest by exiting full screen and then back in again re-enables text input, but only temporarily.

----------


## BillPet

> Here I found a solution which works for me:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install scim-bridge-client-qt
> ```
> 
> Then reboot and everything should work.


Should this be installed on the host or the guest? I did figure out that if I just minimize the guest window then restore it the keyboard works, but that's annoying.

----------


## RomanIvanov

AlanQ, did you solve the problem ?  I have the same problem as you

----------


## useResa

I ran into the same issue, but installing the indicated package did not solve the issue for me. However, a search showed there are two additional scim-bridge-client packages.

I also installed these two packages


```
sudo aptitude install scim-bridge-client-qt4 scim-bridge-client-gtk
```

After rebooting I could use my keyboard in VirtualBox, so one of the two resolved it for me.     :Razz: 
Thanks for pointing me in this direction

----------


## jfekendall

> Here I found a solution which works for me:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install scim-bridge-client-qt
> ```
> 
> Then reboot and everything should work.


Sorry to resurrect a dead thread, but thanks for this. Worked for me.

----------

